# 2000 Maxima is history!



## dmaxima (Mar 13, 2006)

Well guy's, I decided to part ways with my 2000 P.O.S. Maxima. No more
Nissans for me. Worst quality car I ever owned and I can't believe I had it for 8 years! I decided to buy a Lexus ES350. Nice giant step up from the Maxima. Take care guy's.


----------



## myNISMO2000 (Jul 11, 2020)

180K on my 2000 SE......works 4 me! 😛


----------

